# "pomo de puntura" relacionado a la pintura de arte al oleo



## mmaapf

Como digo "pomo de pintura" relacionado a la pintura de cuadros de arte?


----------



## englishmania

Guaches?
Tubo de tinta?
Aguarelas?

Vi imagens na internet e é o que me parece.


----------



## mmaapf

englishmania said:


> Guaches?
> 
> Vi imagens na internet e é o que me parece.


Mil gracias!


----------



## mmaapf

englishmania said:


> Guaches?
> Tubo de tinta?
> Aguarelas?
> 
> Vi imagens na internet e é o que me parece.


Gracias!


----------



## englishmania

De nada, mas não tenho a certeza.
As palavras que eu disse são coisas diferentes. Não sei bem o que "pomo de pintura" significa.  Penso que seja "tubo". Veja as definições e imagens.


----------



## pfaa09

"un *pomo* de pasta de dientes"

"Recipiente pequeño de cristal o metal, que sirve para contener y conservar licores, aceites o perfumes."

"el perfume se derramó del pomo; guardaba el óleo en un pomo diminuto."

Alguns exemplos que encontrei no google tradutor e que nos ajuda a entender o significado.
Em Portugal, a pasta de dentes está contida num "tubo" (nome que damos à embalagem).
Na pintura, existem os tubos de tinta, ou pintura.
Também temos os tubos de cola (muito usados nas escolas).
Penso que não se trata do conteúdo, mas sim da embalagem.


----------



## mmaapf

pfaa09 said:


> "un *pomo* de pasta de dientes"
> 
> "Recipiente pequeño de cristal o metal, que sirve para contener y conservar licores, aceites o perfumes."
> 
> 
> "el perfume se derramó del pomo; guardaba el óleo en un pomo diminuto."
> 
> Alguns exemplos que encontrei no google tradutor e que nos ajuda a entender o significado.
> Em Portugal, a pasta de dentes está contida num "tubo" (nome que damos à embalagem).
> Na pintura, existem os tubos de tinta, ou pintura.
> Também temos os tubos de cola (muito usados nas escolas).
> Penso que não se trata do conteúdo, mas sim da embalagem.


Muchas gracias, si´, creo que es eso mismo.. Tubo de pintura
Obrigada!


----------



## mmaapf

englishmania said:


> De nada, mas não tenho a certeza.
> As palavras que eu disse são coisas diferentes. Não sei bem o que "pomo de pintura" significa.  Penso que seja "tubo". Veja as definições e imagens.


Obrigada! é Tubo de pintura, sim


----------



## Carfer

Ou '_bisnaga_', se porventura ainda se usa.


----------



## jazyk

Tubo ou bisnaga de tinta, não de pintura.


----------



## Cainejo

Em Espanha dizemos "tubo de pintura", nunca ouvi "pomo de pintura" nem de "pasta de dientes". Um "pomo" é para nós uma maçaneta redonda, numa porta ou gaveta.


----------



## pfaa09

Cainejo said:


> "pasta de dientes"


Pasta, aqui, é o produto com que se lava os dentes e não a embalagem.


----------



## Cainejo

Sim!, aqui também!, dizemos "tubo de pasta de dientes" ou "tubo de pintura". O que não ouvi é "pomo de pintura" nem "pomo de pasta de dientes".


----------



## Alecm

Tubo de tinta é uma boa tradução. A pintura seria a obra sendo executada, ou depois de pronta.


----------

